# Duravit Happy D stand alone tub



## kmurray (Sep 10, 2010)

Has anyone ever put one of these in? I installed one for a customer and thought I had it all leveled and solid. They tried it out and said it had a wobble to it. I checked it and sure enough, it did. Just wondering if anyone has had a problem with the legs not holding. Should I go old school and put some concrete underneath. There is a skirt all the way around which makes it tough to level. Any advise would help.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

How about shims and caulk?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

How about an introduction? Folks are usually more helpful after verification.


----------

